# After Effects Szene exportieren mit Ebenen für Photoshop



## dragan07 (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo ,

habe folgendes Problem:

möchte gerne eine ganze Szene aus After Effects 7.0 exportieren. Dabei soll für jedes Frame ein Bild gespeichert werden mit Ebenen, so dass ich in Photoshop dien einzelnen Ebenen habe.

Jedes Frame einzeln exportieren funktioniert, doch leider bekomme ich es nicht hin das eine ganze Szene auf einmal exportiert wird.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Joh (6. Januar 2007)

Einfach in der Renderliste unter Ausgabemodul bei Format TIFF Sequenz wählen.
Dann in Photoshop als Ebenen anlegen.


----------



## axn (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo und Willkommen dragan07!

Du möchtest sicher alle AFX-Ebenen für jedem Frame in einer PSD mit Ebenen erhalten. Das ist soweit ich weiß aus dem "Film erstellen..." Dialog so nicht möglich. 
Möglicherweise findest du aber irgendwo im Netz ein Script, das das Einzelframerendern automatisiert..

mfg

axn

PS: Wozu benötigst du eigentlich alle Frames in Ebenen?


----------

